# So worried Ramzi theory is right and I will have a 3rd girl...



## Barnesmaries

It sounds so silly but I have predicted a girl by this theory and have looked into it and seen that it has been right for SO many people. 
I was really hoping for a boy as this would be my last.... :(


----------



## kittylady

I'm trying to avoid these till my 20 week scan. People may claim its that accurate but there is no way of knowing or you could just be that 2% that exempts from the norm. I have 2 girls and this is my last, we really want a baby boy but it will probably be a girl which is why we are finding out with this one. I find keeping busy helps.


----------



## Barnesmaries

I keep torturing myself by posting on the gender predication forum. I'm not sure if I'm going to find out at my 20 week scan as I don't want to be disappointed. It's so horrible to be feeling like this :(


----------



## laila 44

Oh don't worry Hun I sent my scan pic to gender experts in ramzi theory and I have 2 girls. It was predicted boy. Well we are having our third girl and thrilled about it! But all this to say they were wrong xx


----------



## Boo44

Ramzi was also wrong for me, I was predicted a girl from my early scan and he's a boy xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Ramzi said mine was a girl...it's a boy. So I don't take much stock in it.

Also the nub looked really girly but it's a boy :)


----------



## kittylady

I tortured myself for a day obsessing over nub and skull theory. I've now decided to use the energy sorting out clutter and clothes in my house.


----------



## Barnesmaries

How long have you got left before you find out the sex?


----------



## VickyLou

Totally know where you are coming from. Ramzi theory predicted a girl for me too, I had a gender scan done on Saturday and they said girl but they ain't 100% so have to go back this Saturday. I'm pretty sure it's a girl though, I've said it all along. I was praying for a boy too since this will be our last. Struggling with the idea of not having my little boy :( fingers crossed you get your boy xx


----------



## kittylady

We find out April 11. It seems long but I know with 2 under 4s that will fly by.


----------



## minties

I hope you get your boy! Ramzi theory was wrong for my last, I didn't bother to check with this baby but find out gender tomorrow.


----------



## cnsweeney

Just wanted to mention here that for ramzi , you can go by the sonogram picture . You have to determine while the sonogram is being done what side of your body the placenta is actually on. I think that's why so many people it's wrong for .


----------

